# Healthiest Alcoholic Beverage



## TopProducer (Jan 30, 2005)

I know its bad for us but sometimes you just got to booze it up. 

My drink:
Gin
Diet Tonic Water

Anyone else got any I should know about?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 30, 2005)

I think clear alcohol is better for you, but I've never drank before and done know much about it.


----------



## Du (Jan 30, 2005)

Jim Beam and Coors light. And Boones Farm. 

Those are my healthful off-cycle drinks.


----------



## Skib (Jan 30, 2005)

i usually drink rye & diet coke, but there are better choices...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 30, 2005)

Vodka
Diet soda and rum


----------



## Deezus (Jan 30, 2005)

scotch and water. single malt. its usually an aquired taste.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2005)

scotch, scotch, scotch.  scotchy, scotch, scotch.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 30, 2005)

vodka and sugar free kool aid


----------



## merllin_2000 (Jan 30, 2005)

I know that this is not a healthy drink but i have never liked the taste of alcohol at all but these do taste so damn good. I like vanilla vodka and diet coke, it taste just like vanilla diet coke!


----------



## LAM (Jan 30, 2005)

red wines are heart healthy


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 30, 2005)

merllin_2000 said:
			
		

> I know that this is not a healthy drink but i have never liked the taste of alcohol at all but these do taste so damn good. I like vanilla vodka and diet coke, it taste just like vanilla diet coke!


So then why not just drink Diet Vanilla Coke?


----------



## merllin_2000 (Jan 30, 2005)

I tried that, but i gained 3 lbs and no buzz or any fun. lol


----------



## sara (Jan 30, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> red wines are heart healthy


----------



## silencer (Jan 31, 2005)

Red Wines are heart healthy if you have 1 or 2 glasses....getting boozed up, no alcohol is healthy...and Red Wine Gives Damn Nasty Hangovers...Also makes your teeth look kinda shitty  ..But I still love it .  I would also like to know which would be the healthiest Alcoholic drink to consume actually...interesting thread (To me at least) 

I like Cranberry and Vodka, Or otherwise No10 Gin and a Tonic. JD and coke sometimes hits the spot too....Classic Bucks Fizz is damn nice too..


----------



## KarlW (Jan 31, 2005)

mmmmmm I love my red. I heard a story from a wine maker that if you drink a fair bit of wine then immediately brush your teeth you remove all the enamel from them. Something to do with the acidity? or tanin in the wine.


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> I would also like to know which would be the healthiest Alcoholic drink to consume



there are no health benefits from consuming distilled spirits


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 31, 2005)

malibu rum (coconut) and diet coke with a lime is damn tasty...not sure how healthy it is though!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll be damned if I drink because of its health benefits.  

I like beer (good micro brews), red wine, white wine, and martinis.  I've been on a martini kick lately and bought a bunch of "ingredients."  I love having a bar in my basement.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I'll be damned if I drink because of its health benefits.
> 
> I like beer (good micro brews), red wine, white wine, and martinis. I've been on a martini kick lately and bought a bunch of "ingredients." I love having a bar in my basement.


Seriously! That is kinda like asking "what is the healthiest cigar?"

I have found that Bicardi Limon and Diet Mtn Dew is the lowest calorie drink I have had.

I love the Bicardi Vanilla and Diet Coke, but I drank those at Clemson game and totally embarrassed myself, so the wife has put me on liquor restrictions.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 31, 2005)

I can just picture myself justifying left and right to my spouse " Yes hun, on top of protein, vitamins, creatine, glutamine and steroids, I must supplement with alcohol for health reasons!" I dont think it would go so smoothly!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> ...so the wife has put me on liquor restrictions.





I hear ya, man.  My wife is always keeping an eye on my liquor intake.


----------



## TopProducer (Jan 31, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> there are no health benefits from consuming distilled spirits



This is true. However if you are going to drink, what drink will do the least damage to your body. I think I saw a drink in this thread which was Vodka and sugar free Kool aid. That has to do a lot less damage than a Long Island Ice tee or a margarita.


----------



## silencer (Jan 31, 2005)

Well in about 3 hours time Im going out and Im going to get plastered/shitfaced/fucked...You know the drill  . Im 20 and Im in College, so yea.. Healthy or not...It just has to be done. Anyone else at Uni or College find it hard to resist the occassional binge? I mean I do it like once a month, so I don't care really.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 31, 2005)

On a monday?


----------



## silencer (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea.. the weekend is a little too expensive, Monday, Wednesday and Thursday are student nights.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 31, 2005)

I did it once a month or so at your age, but I wasn't into BB then. Prolly would have done it anyway.


----------

